# Perla parts



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi, long shot but i was wondering if anyone could help me out sourcing a main back panel (curvy bottom) for a 2011 CMA Perla??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

One or two group?


----------



## customcoffee (Jan 9, 2013)

Two group


----------

